# My lovelies...



## jilliandanica (Sep 6, 2008)

Here's my updated stash. I think it's actually gone down in size since I have sold or swapped a lot of items I didn't really use, but i still love it. Enjoy the eye candy!











My little perfume collection: Bvlgari Omnia Amethyste, Harajuku Lovers LOVE, Marc Jacobs Grapefruit Splash, Gucci by Gucci, and some samples. I also have the LE Air of Style from Stylistics but the perfume bottle doesn't stand up on it's own so I decanted it into a roller ball.





Brushes, Eyeliners, Lipliners





Jewelry and things

I keep my lovelies in the top drawer...




Lip stuff, some eye stuff, face stuff





Shadow and blush palettes

Close ups...

Face Brushes




109, 116, Stylistics 129, 134, 162, 168, 187, 188, 194, and a NARS Ita

Eye Brushes and Kabukis




209, 217, 219, 219SE, 222, 224, 227, 239 (2), 242, 266, 272, 275SE, Sonia Kashuk Bent Eyeliner, Sane Large Angle, Sane Large Shader, Sephora Fluff, and Sephora Crease. Kabukis - Too Faced Retractable Kabuki, 183, 181SE, BeautyBlender and my Japonesque dual end sharpener

Teals




Row1: Brill, Aqua, Haunting, Gulf Stream, Moonflower
Row2: Peridot, Warm Chill, Aquadisiac, Big T, Stormwatch
Row3: Prose and Fancy, Hipnotique, Steamy, Parrot, Plumage

Blues




Row1: Sky Blue, Moon's Reflection, Tilt, Nile, Climate Blue
Row2: Fountainbleu, Bang On Blue, Freshwater, Blue Calm, Cloudburst
Row3: Naval, Blu Noir, Well Plumed, Flashtrack, Knight Divine

Purples




Row1: Melton Mauve, Plum Dressing, Trax, Beautiful Iris, Indian Ink
Row2: Stars 'N' Rockets, Vibrant Grape, Dovefeather, Amethyst, Fertile
Row3: Romping, Nocturnelle, Shale, Parfait Amour, Thunder

Pinks & Burgundies




Row1: Phloof!, Jest, Sushi Flower, Cranberry, Beauty Marked
Row2: Mink Pink, Pink Venus, Full Flame, Sketch, Shadowy Lady
Row3: Petalescent, Girlie, Star Violet, Agate, Smut

Greens




Row1: Metamorph, Silly Goose, Guacamole, Newly Minted, Saturnal
Row2: Bitter, Bio Green, Velvet Moss, Bottle Green, Club
Row3: Pagan, Sprout, Humid, Femme Noir, Fiction

Yellows & Oranges




Row1: Gorgeous Gold, Goldmine, Cosmic, Firespot, Peppier
Row2: Bright Sunshine, Bagatelle, Juiced, Courage, Coppering
Row3: Chrome Yellow, Amber Lights, Ochre Style, Rule, Falling Star

Whites, Silvers, Blacks, Taupes and other random ones




Row1: Gesso, Mothbrown (Madame B.), Vex, Rite of Spring, Rice Paper
Row2: Rondelle, Silver Ring, Coquette, Brule, Blanc Type
Row3: Electra, Carbon, Botanical, Nanogold, Solar White

Browns




Row1: Summer Neutral, Era, Soft Brown, Bronze, Espresso
Row2: Warming Trend, Woodwinked, Saddle, Tempting, Ground Brown
Row3: Kid, Patina, B-Rich, Mulch, Mystery

Blushes




Row1: Hipness, Buff, Fab
Row2: Otherwordly, Afterdusk, Azalea

My modified travel palette (scult & shape pans, pressed piggies)





BPs, IPs, & MSFs









Row1: Smooth Harmony, Pearl Sunshine, Light Flush
Row2: Softdew, Sassed Up, New Vegas

Other Mineralized Blushes, Loose BPs, and other highlighters




Row1: Shock & Shine Glimmershimmer, Soft Flame LBP, Hundred Degrees Pearlizer, Joyous BPB (broken), Rare and Refined Richmetal Highlighter
Row2: Warm Soul, Pleasantry

NARS Bronzers and Blushes




Laguna, Sin/Casino Duo





Row1: Plaisir, Taos, Albatross
Row2: Gueule de Nuit, Crazed

My lippies:





Glosses




Spring Bean, Elaborate, Bonus Beat, Trifle, White Magic, VG VI SE





Pink Meringue, Cult Fave, Starlet Kiss, Lip 65, Love Nectar, Bendel Girl 





Sock Hop, Apex, Pink Grapefruit, Boundless, Totally It, Love Rules





Liqueur, Algorithm, Hothouse, Atmospheric, Racy, Gitane, Bazaarish

Longwear Lustres




Boss Brown/Slave to Pink, Custom Rose/Pink Virtue, Ripe & Ready/Soft & Lush, Red Flame/Orange Flicker

Slimshines




Bare, Pink d'Lush, High 90's, Swelter

Mattenes




Flattering, Tango, Classic Dame, Kirsch, Bing

My lipsticks



















Soft Pout, Stylistic
Dim Lip Erase, Jubilee

More pics coming soon: quads, paint pots, pigments, fluidlines, etc.

Oh and for reference...
Vanity: Ikea Hemnes Mirror Chest
Storage: Ikea Anordna Lyx


----------



## joygasm (Sep 6, 2008)

Wow.
Awesome collection :]


----------



## jaclynashley (Sep 6, 2008)

That's nice of you to get rid of the stuff you don't need !
You still have a very lovely collection .


----------



## makeba (Sep 6, 2008)

beautiful set up!!! um eeerrr JD isnt it time for an FOTD girly!!!


----------



## pat (Sep 6, 2008)

I loveeeeee your vanity and storage!  I'm glad you have the will power to swap/sell your items. LOL... I just can't have the heart to! haha

you storage boxes though........... TO DIE FOR!


----------



## nunu (Sep 6, 2008)

great collection, love the way everything is stored.


----------



## nikki (Sep 6, 2008)

Great collection!!


----------



## cindygtz2008 (Sep 6, 2008)

What a cute vanity! I love it in black everything looks so NEAT my stuff just looks like a big mess.


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 6, 2008)

Great collection.  I love the vanity!


----------



## glitternglitzy (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow.... your collection, the way you have everything set up on that beautiful night stand, your jewelry dripping from that holder and all the perfumes, colors and make up goodies makes me feel like this is a playland and I'm 6 yrs old. Beautiful set up and collection. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 7, 2008)

nice collection


----------



## jamie89 (Sep 9, 2008)

i am obsessed with your vanity, and you have an incredible collection!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Sep 9, 2008)

wow i love ur collection <3


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Sep 9, 2008)

Great collection and I love that chest!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Sep 9, 2008)

Fabulous collection!!!


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (Sep 9, 2008)

beautiful collection!
on the whites silvers blacks taupes palette - what are the first three eye shadow on the top row?


----------



## jilliandanica (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enjoybeingagirl* 

 
_beautiful collection!
on the whites silvers blacks taupes palette - what are the first three eye shadow on the top row?_

 
From L-R: Gesso, Mothbrown (Madame B Release), Vex, Rite of Spring, Rice Paper

I'm in the process of labeling the rest of my pics. Let me know if you need any other ones.


----------



## PixieVM (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow amazing collection!...And I absolutely love your vanity and how everything is displayed...You have no idea how much I love how organized and how clean and neat everything is...It shows that you take pride in keeping all your lovely makeup taken care of...thanks for sharing!


----------



## extinique (Sep 10, 2008)

thats an amazing collection, its so organized.

I love your headband rack, where did you get it from?


----------



## kariii (Sep 10, 2008)

WOW ur so organized.


----------



## jilliandanica (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *extinique* 

 
_thats an amazing collection, its so organized.

I love your headband rack, where did you get it from?_

 
I think you're asking about this pic:






Both the tree branch looking thing and my bracelet holder are from Urban Outfitters. HTH!


----------



## esmeralda89 (Sep 10, 2008)

your collection looks soo yummie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




can you tell me what brand the pink eye brushes are ?


----------



## jilliandanica (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *esmeralda89* 

 
_your collection looks soo yummie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




can you tell me what brand the pink eye brushes are ?_

 
The pink eye brushes are from a Sephora set I purchased a looonnngggg time ago (I'm talking early 2000s). They came in a pink suede brush roll with a face brush, lip brush, the 2 eye brushes I still have, a mirror and this feather duster/brush thing)


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 22, 2008)

I would kill for your eyeshadows pallets! you have an awesome collection and I love how you store your lipglasses!


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 22, 2008)

You have a wonderful collection, but OMG....is that your mom and dad in the pic with the lippies?!?! They're a gorgeous couple.


----------



## Lyssah (Sep 22, 2008)

I love your eyeshadows and the way they're organised in the pallets!


----------



## elongreach (Sep 22, 2008)

Very cool collection!


----------



## TIERAsta (Sep 23, 2008)

I am in major envy of your lippie collection! I can't believe all that stash fits in a drawer!


----------



## jilliandanica (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_You have a wonderful collection, but OMG....is that your mom and dad in the pic with the lippies?!?! They're a gorgeous couple._

 
The pic is actually of my bf and me but thanks


----------



## jenavii (Sep 23, 2008)

I love your mod. case!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 23, 2008)

Love your collection... I want your vanity.  I really need to get my makeup sorted.


----------



## romi79_2008 (Sep 23, 2008)

Just lovely!


----------



## rt66chix (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenavii* 

 
_I love your mod. case!_

 
Ditto! I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a good diy mod. I also love a well-loved collection. u hit pan on a few there!


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_The pic is actually of my bf and me but thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Sorry...I literally had to go back and stare at it, though. Still a gorgeous couple....


----------



## candycane80 (Sep 25, 2008)

Super cool collection I love how neat and organized it is.


----------



## pinklips1207 (Sep 27, 2008)

very pretty!!! love it!!~~~~~


----------



## lilmzkimmylady (Sep 27, 2008)

wow.... needless to say i am severely drooling.... hehe =D


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 27, 2008)

Beautiful Vanity! Great Collection!


----------



## crazeddiva (Sep 29, 2008)

Your collection is so amazing & It's nice to see someone else is a user of BeautyBlender sponge, I love them.


----------



## jilliandanica (Oct 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crazeddiva* 

 
_Your collection is so amazing & It's nice to see someone else is a user of BeautyBlender sponge, I love them._

 
I absolutely LOVE the BeautyBlender...it's my favorite and seriously makes you look flawless! Oh and the cleanser is amazing. I use it for my blender and to deep clean my brushes. It's seriously the best. I think Target's Sonia Kashuk came out with something similar but I heard the quality isn't as good. Haven't tried it yet cuz I'm pretty faithful to my BB.


----------



## koretta (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow... i love your mirror


----------



## varga_gal (Oct 13, 2008)

This has to be one of the most beautiful, well organised collections I have ever seen!


----------



## Humeira (Oct 14, 2008)

awesome collection. I have the same dresser its from ikea right? but mine just broke and now i only have the mirror.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Oct 14, 2008)

Great Collection. Well Organized... I Need To Step My Makeup Game Up, Lol


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 14, 2008)

You have some of my favorite colors! Your collection is amazing and I *LOVE* your vanity and setup


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 25, 2008)

I looove your vanity/tree branch jewelry holder...and your jewelry and of course your collection!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 25, 2008)

wow amazing collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love it.


----------



## makeupmadb (Oct 25, 2008)

Wonderful collection!
Love the vanity and organisation!


----------



## Almost black. (Oct 26, 2008)

Gone down in size? Where? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Lovely collection, love your vanity and storage!


----------



## star25 (Oct 26, 2008)

I have the same vanity from IKEA, and I love it! (pain in the ass to put it together though).

And the first thing I did was buy little dividers from IKEA to store all my make-up in.  My top drawer holds my entire stash too.. I was hoping I could squeeze my perfumes in there too, but that plan failed so I keep them all on top of the vanity where you have your brushes.

Anyway, it's a great vanity, I'm really glad I bought it.

Oh and your collection...


----------



## jilliandanica (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Almost black.* 

 
_Gone down in size? Where? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Lovely collection, love your vanity and storage! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Believe it or not it's definitely gone down lol. I sold or swapped things I just wasn't using. My collection is pretty complete as it but I can't stop buying haha.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *star25* 

 
_I have the same vanity from IKEA, and I love it! (pain in the ass to put it together though).

And the first thing I did was buy little dividers from IKEA to store all my make-up in.  My top drawer holds my entire stash too.. I was hoping I could squeeze my perfumes in there too, but that plan failed so I keep them all on top of the vanity where you have your brushes.

Anyway, it's a great vanity, I'm really glad I bought it.

Oh and your collection... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I LOVE my vanity too haha. I saw it on the Ikea website and knew I just had to have it. Pretty pricey but at least it's real wood. Definitely a pain to put it together but thank goodness for boyfriends and power tools!


----------



## beauty_marked (Oct 26, 2008)

your stash is BANANAS!!

So organized too!!! 

and Gueule de Nuit and taos are my fave Nars blushes.


----------



## sincola (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice collection!! And your customized palette... what a great idea!!


----------



## Glimmergem (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazing! I love your vanity!


----------



## TJgirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I love your vanity, so organised. And your jewellery holder is so cute!


----------



## 916_chick (Jan 18, 2009)

great collection


----------



## michthr (Jan 18, 2009)

oh i love your vanity!! *goes and checks out the ikea website* lol


----------



## BingTheCherry (Jan 25, 2010)

Lust!!!!


----------



## lenchen (Jan 28, 2010)

beautiful! collection your eye shadow palettes are to die for!!!


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jan 28, 2010)

I adore your travel palette! I am so going to do that, what an awesome idea!


----------



## mariserinb (Feb 14, 2010)

awesome organization!

in the 3rd from last pic (of lipsticks), what are the two lipsticks that are in the front/bottom row in the middle? 2nd and 3rd in...

i want!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 14, 2010)

Awesome!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 14, 2010)

Nice collection I like how you store your lipglosses.


----------



## .k. (Mar 16, 2010)

love it! but how did you modify the palette for travel? did you cut two trays in half or something? its a neat idea!


----------



## mintbear82 (Mar 17, 2010)

I love how to you organized your lipsticks by cutting the boxes in half. I'm going to organize mine that way.


----------



## socaldreamer (Mar 18, 2010)

Your collection is amazing! I would love to have a vanity like that!!


----------



## jilliandanica (Mar 31, 2010)

Sorry for the super late responses but I haven't logged on in a long time...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Strawberrymold* 

 
_I adore your travel palette! I am so going to do that, what an awesome idea!_

 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *.k.* 

 
_love it! but how did you modify the palette for travel? did you cut two trays in half or something? its a neat idea!_

 
I purchased an eye and blush palette, popped out the inserts and then used a dremel to cut them. Then I just popped them back in. You kinda waste one of the palettes but the travel palette really comes in handle so it's worth it.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mariserinb* 

 
_awesome organization!

in the 3rd from last pic (of lipsticks), what are the two lipsticks that are in the front/bottom row in the middle? 2nd and 3rd in...

i want!_

 
I want to say they're creme d'nude and california dreamin'. Lemme check again and I'll update if I'm wrong.


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Apr 2, 2010)

what a lovely collection


----------



## Leigh-Cheri (Apr 3, 2010)

Lovely! I adore your little MU area!


----------



## maryphillips07 (Apr 6, 2010)

Very Pretty
Nice Collection!!


----------



## xsunshiine (May 13, 2010)

i love your vanity


----------



## ktbeta (May 25, 2010)

Love your collection! So glamorous and organized. I bet it feels great to sit at a nice, neat vanity.


----------

